

Ask HN: Place to sleep in San Francisco? - giologist

Hi guys,<p>I&#x27;m currently in SF because I&#x27;m looking to move here. I just secured an apartment, but along with that I&#x27;ve basically paid around $5K in deposits and such, so I&#x27;m a bit strapped for cash. I&#x27;ve spent the night at the 24 hour Starbucks on California working on various things, but I&#x27;m really tired. Does anyone have a place I can crash at? At this point, I&#x27;ll sleep on the floor. I just need to get some sleep soon! Thanks everyone.
======
meerita
[https://www.couchsurfing.org/](https://www.couchsurfing.org/) should work
well.

